# Anybody use a trailer dolly?



## the hammer (Aug 13, 2018)

Relocated so new angle for backing up the boat is like a hard 90˚. Wouldn't be that bad except for the sprinkler head right there. I've thought about using a trailer dolly but there's a slight incline to the drive. 
Anybody use a trailer dolly to assist in parking chores or just consider it one of those things? Thanks


----------



## DaleH (Aug 13, 2018)

I use one, but I bought it used/mint for $20 from Craigslist, so keep your eyes open. I can't say it reduces the push from the legs, but it sure saves the back!

But I just bought a larger boat (21') and have not so much as an incline, as a 'tight spot' that the combined vehicle and trailer can't really navigate (for turning) so I might have to get me one of the 12-bolt powered trailer movers. They sell units like these, which they make for 3000 or 5000 GMV weight, costing about $225 or more. A friend has one of the $1,000+ units and he says he could push his rig up a hill with it! He has a really bad back and it keeps him boating - so more power to him, no pun intended.

Downfall ... the less expensive ones"bolt" up to the trailer tongue ... But if you find a good one before I do ... ping me!


----------



## DaleH (Aug 13, 2018)

FYI, this manual 'crank' operated (or could power using a cordless drill) Trailer Valet 5X gets really good reviews.* Rated 4.4 stars for almost 300 reviews!*

Some people report placing their 20' boats within inches of walls and such! Retails for $350.

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Dolly/Trailer-Valet/STC-V211.html


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 13, 2018)

I made one from an old snowblower. Cut off the thrower part & welded on a support for a caster wheel & hitch ball. I changed wheels to some rider mower sized tires. I keep a utility trailer in the far corner of our lot so gasoline saves my shoulder & back from wear & tear!


----------



## DaleH (Aug 13, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I made one from an old snowblower.


B R I L L I A N T :idea: idea :!: !


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 13, 2018)

Well after that I had to go take a photo!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 13, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Well after that I had to go take a photo!




Fantastic! (Well, until it snows that is. haha.)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 14, 2018)

I use one to move my trailers around.
I will have to watch for a snow blower.


----------



## jethro (Aug 14, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Well after that I had to go take a photo!



Genius!!


----------



## DaleH (Aug 14, 2018)

I might just have to get that Trailer Valet 5X. You “crank it by hand” to move it or can power it by a cordless screwdriver. I need to move ~4,500 pounds and not sure if the snowblower would be geared low enough for where I need to _squeeze_ down my driveway.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 14, 2018)

My rig won't push 4500lb. My trailer is maybe 400!


----------



## handyandy (Aug 17, 2018)

You might be surprised what a snowblower would push, but 4500lbs would probably be pushing it. Did you get the pun there :LOL2: 

Anyways that snowblower setup is great. I have around an acre of yard to mow with some decent incline in spots, and lots of trees. When I moved here and decided it was time for a better mower my choice was deere 425 aws(all wheel steer). I got a good deal on it, and added a three point hitch to it for dragging a little grader box I made up for keeping up the gravel driveway. Well I also made up a 3 point hitch 2" reciever. I slide my ball in back the mower up to trailer push a lever to raise the 3 point. I use it to move my big flat bed car/junk hauler trailer around, backing the boat into the garage to work on it, moving my kayak trailer which I keep stashed in the corner of my yard by a shed. Being all wheel steer I can maneuver trailers around really well with it. I had a hand trailer dolley before it was ok on flat paved surfaces but grass or much incline forget about moving a trailer with any weight. 

So idk what your current equipment situation is like but if you have a riding mower, zero turn, or little tractor mounting a trailer ball on it could work.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 9, 2018)

I welded one out of scrap metal and I LOVE it. bought the wheels at harbor freight.....prob cost less than $8, and it's in my top 5 of the most useful things I've ever built.


----------



## clarkbre (Sep 9, 2018)

I've used a harbor freight one for about 10 years. I think I paid $60 for it. Both tires wont hold air at this point so I'll probably just replace it as opposed to replacing the tires. They are very useful.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 10, 2018)

i was considering one until i aquired a brand new atv winch from a conversion on a piece of equipment at work that didn't end up happening. i mounted it and a small battery to my work bench and winch the boat in now.


----------

